# G-Body Dash Removal



## 1lowchevy (Nov 30, 2008)

So could someone give me some steps on removing my monte carlo dash, and then installing it again with messing up any wires?? I don't know much about electricals in cars, so I don't want any problems...thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

SEARCH fORUM


----------



## 1lowchevy (Nov 30, 2008)

I did it doesn't work


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Either try searching again or use the repair manual for the car(Haynes or Chiltons manual). Just take your time and don't pull too hard on anything.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

remove all the star keys at the top, and dash speakers , then the 3 10 mm bolt underneath one on each side an one behind the radio

unbolt the steering colum 2 15mm nuts and slid the gear shift indicator tab off the top of the colum, just push it towards the front of the car

pull the radio trim peice an take the 4 7 mm screws for the radio and pull it out 

pull the 4 7 mm screws for the ac an push it back through the radio hole so u dont have to mess with any of those vacuum lines an the pull cord for the cold-heat lever

pull the face off the gauges an take out the screws holding the insturment cluster in , its always a pain in the dick to undo the speedo cable but theres a little tab on it u have to push an the speedo cable pulls out, usually have to go through like where your dash speaker sits becarefull with the cluster because the part the plug goes into is very thin n can get messed up easily then pull the plug towards you an slide it back through at a different angle

unscrew the headlight switch 7 mm screws then u have to pull the plugs for the headlights towards you then push them through a different direction, usually pain in the ass too

if it a cutlass theres a plug in between the two center a/c vents theres another plug there u have to the same thing as the headlight switch

now all your wires are bolted to the back of the dash which should eb pretty loose by now unscew your a/c vent tubes and your wire bundles from the back and it should pull out

im sure i missed a couple little things but thats the main parts

m first dash took me about 4 hours to pull out now its about 30-45 mins

just dont yank on anything too hard espically the speedo cable cause it will come apart in the wrong spot an isnt able to just go back in with out alot more work 

to put it back in just do it backwards


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

damn didnt realize i typed all that for someone with a post count of 7 damnit!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 16 2008, 06:38 PM~12448733
> *damn didnt realize i typed all that for someone with a post count of 7 damnit!
> *


 :roflmao: That's why i said to search or check the manual(which he probably doesn't have)


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 16 2008, 06:21 PM~12449167
> *:roflmao:  That's why i said to search or check the manual(which he probably doesn't have)
> *


x2


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

well atleast the next time someone searches its there


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

i have found almost everything on elcaminocentral.com , step by step for like everything, that is if its not on here. :biggrin:


----------

